# Diet check



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have begun to follow this diet closely but I had to reduce the carb intake as my belly was getting bigger faster than anything else.

7am: - 100g porridge + 30g protein + multi-vitamin + 2 whole egg

10pm: - 125g mince beef + 50g of pasta + quarter can of salmon + veg + whole egg

1pm: - 125g mince beef + 50g of pasta + quarter can of salmon + veg + whole egg

5pm: - gym - post workout all in one simple carbs and protein drink

6pm: - 125g mince beef + 50g of pasta + quarter can of salmon + veg + 30g protein + whole egg

9pm: - 125g mince beef + 50g of pasta + quarter can of salmon + veg + 30g protein + whole egg

I want to keep as close to this as possible as its easy to prepare.

I am currently do the Stronglifts 5 x 5 program. I want to gain strength and size but limit fat increases.

1) Does it look ok?

2) Is it possible to gain muscle without being in a Calorie surplus?


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi DC55,

If I remove the carbs at the times you suggest, I will very low on carbs.

Are you sure about this as I thoughts carbs were essential for muscle building.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

salmon and mince in the same meal sounds gross. I would just have 250 grams of beef one meal and 250g of salmon the other


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Eating is so difficult compared to the workouts!!!!

My diet actually looks like this:

7am: - 100g porridge + 30g protein + multi-vitamin + 2 whole egg + 2 caps of Omega 3 6 9

10am: - 167g mince beef + one third can of salmon + veg + whole egg

1pm: - 167g mince beef + 100g of pasta + one third can of salmon + veg + whole egg

5pm: - gym - post workout all in one simple carbs and protein drink

6pm: - 167g mince beef + 100g of pasta + one third can of salmon + veg + 30g protein + whole egg

9pm: - Cottage Cheese + 1 pint of milk

I can't eat 4 eggs for breakfast as it will make me sick!

How many carbs do you actually need??


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry DC55,

I keep editing my food on your advice:

7am: - 100g porridge + 30g protein + multi-vitamin + 4 whole egg + 2 caps of Omega 3 6 9

10am: - 167g mince beef + one third can of salmon + veg + 2 whole egg

1pm: - 167g mince beef + 100g of pasta + one third can of salmon + veg

5pm: - gym - post workout all in one simple carbs and protein drink

6pm: - 167g mince beef + 100g of pasta + one third can of salmon + veg + 30g protein

9pm: - Cottage Cheese + 1 pint of milk

I will try and force down the 4 eggs in the morning!!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

pras1011 said:


> Sorry DC55,
> 
> I keep editing my food on your advice:
> 
> ...


Can i just ask how much you weigh, thanks.


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

dc55 said:


> 200lb......


How do you know he has not said or am i missing something:confused1:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

dc55 said:


> Sorry got the wrong end of the stick......thought someone was asking me how much I weighed......
> 
> What a T1T...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


No problem, would this diet work for a 170lb person?


----------



## gfam64 (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry to hijack this thread, but it reminded me of a situation iim in: been training for 4 mnths and had great gains, eating more often and aupplementing with protein and carb shakes. I too am getting love handles and a bigger gut. I put on a stone in 3 months and the missus says i look loads better and bigger. I too would like to trim the gut down, but not lose mass. Which way do I go, diet, or begin with more cardio vascular exercise. I havent done any cv work yet, focusing on bulking up.

Sorry to the OP, hope you see the similar issues involved G


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

What should my diet look like on my rest days?

(I am 5'8" and I weigh approx 74kgs)


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

So basically reduce the pasta and eat all the carbs in the morning! What's natty pb?


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't like cottage cheese very much. Is there something that I could substitute it with?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

pras1011 said:


> I don't like cottage cheese very much. Is there something that I could substitute it with?


This is bodybuilding, man up.

Just imagine one of ronnie's trademark quotes, with a twist...

"EEEeeerbody wanna' be a bodybuilder...... nobody wanna' eat cottage cheese doh'"


----------



## Marty4689 (Jan 11, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> This is bodybuilding, man up.


No point in putting something in his diet that he hates and will put temptation in to quit/skip it.

I don't like cottage cheese - so I have something else as an alternative, plenty of other foods out there to choose from :thumbup1:


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

pras1011 said:


> I don't like cottage cheese very much. Is there something that I could substitute it with?


You can get in from Sainsbury's mixed with chive n onion or with pineapple, i love pineapple but prefer the chive one, good luck hunting!


----------



## pras1011 (Apr 18, 2008)

What would happen bodywise if I started eating normally but still cleanily?


----------

